# Brain stimulation - toys, etc.



## bob (Oct 7, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place for this post, but will try anyway.
Looking for recommendations for toys,balls, etc., food motivated or not, for mental stimulation.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The kongs and 4 others are mentioned in this article 5 Excellent Dog Toys for Mental Stimulation

This video shows 5 interactive toys https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR78itmGp7Q

Cesar Milan has some interesting suggestions that don't involve buying a certain toy https://www.cesarsway.com/dog-training/obedience/mind-tricks-for-your-dogs


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

You don't always have to buy a certain toy for mental stimulation. A lot of times the mental stimulation is linked to bonding. Great ideas for games, hide and seek with a toy, treat, or human WITH a toy or treat at the end. When Gunther was 8 weeks old I used red solo cups with treats under them like a magic trick. We do a lot of hunting games. Whether it's inside or out I'll go hide little pieces of treats and then release him to find them. We also have started some foot work. I've been working on him walking between my legs... It's not so great since he hates anything over him and I fell on my face the other night, but at least he has been having fun with it... laughing at me and running off with the reward while I treat the wounds on my nose.

I digress.... the point is that there are so many fun games you can do that don't involve you purchasing anything special for stimulation.


----------



## Biznitch15 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> You don't always have to buy a certain toy for mental stimulation. A lot of times the mental stimulation is linked to bonding. Great ideas for games, hide and seek with a toy, treat, or human WITH a toy or treat at the end. When Gunther was 8 weeks old I used red solo cups with treats under them like a magic trick. We do a lot of hunting games. Whether it's inside or out I'll go hide little pieces of treats and then release him to find them. We also have started some foot work. I've been working on him walking between my legs... It's not so great since he hates anything over him and I fell on my face the other night, but at least he has been having fun with it... laughing at me and running off with the reward while I treat the wounds on my nose.
> 
> I digress.... the point is that there are so many fun games you can do that don't involve you purchasing anything special for stimulation.


 I hope you're OK.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Ellimaybel said:


> You don't always have to buy a certain toy for mental stimulation. A lot of times the mental stimulation is linked to bonding. Great ideas for games, hide and seek with a toy, treat, or human WITH a toy or treat at the end. When Gunther was 8 weeks old I used red solo cups with treats under them like a magic trick. We do a lot of hunting games. Whether it's inside or out I'll go hide little pieces of treats and then release him to find them. We also have started some foot work. I've been working on him walking between my legs... It's not so great since he hates anything over him and I fell on my face the other night, but at least he has been having fun with it... laughing at me and running off with the reward while I treat the wounds on my nose.
> 
> I digress.... the point is that there are so many fun games you can do that don't involve you purchasing anything special for stimulation.


This is an awesome post ... even the falling on your face!!!!

I tried "dancing" with Kyleigh - OMG it was hilarious ... needless to say, I'm way to much of a klutz to even keep thinking about doing this, so we moved on to something else. 

BOND with your dog by engaging your dog ... forget the toys / treats, etc. YOU are supposed to be the MOST important thing ever to your dog ... this is what makes them want to work with you / for you and be with you and TRUST you. 

The time you spend now being the BEST THING ever to your dog will pay off 10000 times in the future. 

For example - I was ALWAYS my dog's reward when I was teaching obedience, I didn't use treats, I used me, praise, play time, roughhousing, etc. When it came time to really teach recall ... she aced it, and I mean she rocked it ... and why wouldn't she? I'd just spent the last 4 months showing her that I was better than anything else out there ... so of course she's going to want to come to me when I call her!!!


----------

